# anacharis plants



## rico334 (Dec 3, 2011)

I've got two bunches of anacharis plants in my tank, both bunches have grown some of their stems pretty long...... Was wandering if I cut them back about half way and stuck the cut ends into the gravel in another location, will these cut ends start roots and grow ?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

yep, that's how stem plants work. Good luck getting them to stay planted though, mine were always floaters, lol. Grew well that way though :3


----------



## rico334 (Dec 3, 2011)

Great then, I'm about to go silly trimming and replanting then. I had trouble with the original plants staying put and got a couple of little plastic sticks and tied them together with some sewing thread to make a cross out of them, then lightly wrapped the bottom roots with the thread making like a little christmas tree stand, dug a hole and put this all down in there and covered over with gravel.... worked fine with those plants and guess I'll do the same with these cut off tops.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, they will grow alright! I was trimming mine every few days! I find that the stuff gets thinner and less bushy over time though...... but maybe it was my lighting.

Also, the parent stalk that had the top cut off, it won't keep growing, but will instead sprout off a new stem right near the part that was cut, and that will grow tall off of it... eventually with enough cuts, it will look like a tree, lol.


----------

